

Verizon Seen Owing Apple Up to $14 Billion for iPhones - scholia
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-07-10/verizon-seen-owing-apple-up-to-14-billion-for-iphones.html

======
astrodust
"The report suggests sluggish demand for the iPhone, which accounts for about
half of Apple’s sales."

So we're back to the old "Apple is on the verge of bankruptcy" trope?

Sales are always higher for the phone after the release, plus during the
holiday season. Is it really surprising that sales have simmered down a bit?
"Sluggish" is hardly the word when Apple has shipped 55 million iPhone 5
units, and continues to sell on average 410,000 iPhones per day.

These are the same reports that go all hair-on-fire when Apple's growth
_growth_ slows marginally.

~~~
scholia
Not really. Opening sentence:

"Verizon Wireless may end up owing Apple Inc. (AAPL) as much as $14 billion in
purchase commitments over time if the mobile carrier fails to sell an agreed
number of iPhones, a report from Moffett Research LLC said."

Verizon's problem (if true) is that it agreed to pay Apple for more phones
than it can sell. In the short term, that's a Verizon problem. Only in the
longer term might it be an Apple problem.

